

Show HN: invoiceto.me (Make a free invoice PDF online) - 1as

http://invoiceto.me/<p>My weekend project was this edit-in-place style invoice maker, with one button PDF generation and localStorage for everything. Aside from the PDF generator step, everything is jQuery powered and there is effectively no backend. This is (I suppose) an Alpha version, only really tested on webkit (iPad, Safari, &#38; Chrome).<p>Feedback would be great: it's my first foray into web app development and I'm finding it hard to look at the page with fresh eyes—although I have my doubts about its usability in certain areas! All comments are welcome.<p>Part of me is tempted to attempt a platform for edit-in-place documents of this nature, I'd be interested to know if there is a similar approach taken elsewhere.<p>Many thanks,
Stephen<p>(Note that this is a sort of follow up to my Ask HN http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2394319. I've taken on board the excellent advice there and have been doing lots of reading and experimenting. Want to get into the habit of shipping things ASAP though, so this is a small first step in that direction; it's also a tool that's handy for me.)
======
iworkforthem
I like it!

Here's a few suggestions you could think about.

\- Link the generation of invoices to existing apps/online services. No
invoices work alone, probably you need to tap onto existing apps/services to
help simplify users's adoption of your app.

\- Er.. why are you not making $$$ from it? Have a paid and a free options.
One way I can think of the paid option is to allow users to save generated
invoices.

~~~
1as
Appreciate the input—interesting ideas.

------
_sh
It's very simple. I like it. Unfortunately, I don't have a use for it.

As for in-place editing, Neyric's javascript library has something along these
lines.

<http://neyric.github.com/inputex/>

------
Omni5cience
<http://invoiceto.me/> clickable

------
soho33
looks good and very helpful.

one thing i would add is the ability to add a logo beside the "company name"
as a lot of people want their logo on their invoices.

other than that, looks pretty good. GJ and nice domain!

------
esw
This is neat. How do you plan to make money on it?

~~~
1as
Thanks! Possibilities include: \- Payable invoice URLS (include small charge)
\- Branding/templates \- Edit in place beyond invoices

For now though, I'm concentrating on iron out the UI and then building a back
end.

------
togasystems
Are you using wkhtmltopdf for the generation?

